

How we use Backbone.js to build Codiqa – Part 1: API - yesimahuman
http://blog.codiqa.com/2012/05/how-we-use-backbone-js-to-build-codiqa-part-1-api/

======
zgohr
Excellent article. Did you run into any major pain points when ramping up with
Backbone? Any resources you used that you would recommend to a newcomer?

~~~
yesimahuman
Thanks! Yes, I had some issues with dealing with collections, and also tying
collections in with views. Really it was more of a mismatch between what I
expected and what I _should_ have expected. Additionally, making the mistake
of assigning data on the prototype of an object rather than the instance
itself was an initial mistake I was making but I that's just a JS gotcha.

Really the best resource I found was just googling for examples. I didn't find
the Todo example very helpful because it's not network oriented, but it does
help for views.

------
zafriedman
+1 for wrapping your back-end resources as a Backbone.js model

------
theatrus2
So, how would this compare to Ember?

~~~
SkyMarshal
[http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-key-differences-between-
Em...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-key-differences-between-Ember-js-
formerly-SproutCore-2-0-and-Backbone-js)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3460632>

[http://www.reddit.com/r/rails/comments/q6vvu/spinejs_vs_back...](http://www.reddit.com/r/rails/comments/q6vvu/spinejs_vs_backbonejs_vs_emberjs/)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10099059/whats-are-the-
ke...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10099059/whats-are-the-key-
differences-between-meteor-ember-js-and-backbone-js)

etc...

